# Cleaning a blocked Tebe - Gaggia



## CarlosCafe (May 11, 2015)

Hi Forum members,

Im trying to clear a blocked Tebe, using the faq guide for unblocking a gaggia classic for instructions & Paros exploded view diagram.

When i descale i can get steam (and dark fluid ) out of the steam pipe. but initially none from the shower.

I can remove & clean the shower.

I cannot remove the shower holding plate (SHP) to clean..

I have tried turning mc upside down and filling the groupbody/shower holding plate with descaled, but I can't move it (SHP) to remove it to clean.

I don't know how much force (if any) to use to try and prise off the shower holding plate. ( Id imagine its gummed up with coffee etc) . Any ideas?

I have taken the top of the machine to see if I can remove the group body (GB) from the Boiler Assembly (BA) to try and access the shower holding plate (SHP) fro the other side, but i can't remove the 4 allen screws holding them (GB & BA) together ( despite application of wd 40) to the screws. Ive stripped 1 allen key.

What should i do?

I repeated the descaling process ( pumping the coffee switch) a number of times and Im now getting occasional slow small drips from 2 of the 4 holes holes in the SHP.

Am i doing the right thing ?

Any suggestions on how to remove the SHP or any other comments please?

Thanks in advance

carlos


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Find a longer screw the same thread as the shower plate screw.

Screw it in until fully then tighten as much as you dare, taking care not to strip the thread.

If it hasn't released by now try giving end of screw a sharp tap. A little application of heat may help.

Good luck.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Use any sort of screw with a sharp point and screw it gently into the group seal until you just feel a little more resistance indicating it has gone all the way through and about to touch the boiler. There may be the risk of a little scratch if you aren't carefully, but by the sounds of it the chrome on the boiler is going to be lifting and patchy underneath anyway!

Then use pliars to pull the screw firmly but smoothly, lifting the seal and by default the shower screen holder too. A flat bladed screwdriver can also be used at the same time to help lever the shower screen holder off, again be firm and not jerky with levering so the screwdriver doesn't slip and scratch the aluminum SHP. If the boiler bolts are stuck as nicely as described, I can virtually guarentee your boiler seal is blown and the bolts are corroded and gluing themselves in. I use a dremel with cutting disc to cut a 3mm wide slot into the top of the bolt, then use a 3mm steel bar as a screwdriver, with the help if massive shifting spanner. Sometimes the bolt heads sheer off...But easily sorted, we'll help you! Machines like this are mad fun to fix and very satisfying once finished, but you probably don't feel it now!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

take the disc screw to hardware store and get at least 1 inch long with same thread , it will just prize off.


----------



## CarlosCafe (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on how to remove the shower holding plate with a long screw, which let me remove & clean & replace the SHP









1.When I switch the machine on again. Hot Water is now coming from all 4 holes on the SHP







but steam is also coming out of both the SHP and the "Lower Steam Collection Tube" (nozzle). ( the steam switch button is off)

2. When i try and switch off the steam at the (black plastic) Valve Knob, I strip/melt the valve knob ( although I think I didn't put the machine back together earlier properly, because the valve knob was not flush with the Lid & Funnel Assembly as it had been).

So after I've bought and replaced a new valve knob, and confirmed the steam valve ( not steam switch) is off .

and If I still have the steam issues i mention in second sentence 1.

What and I doing wrong/ what should i do?

If machine works ok.after fixing valve knob, do i still need to take apart the boiler etc? or

can i leave it for the moment ( I must have flushed it about 5 litres of descaler thru it so far ?

( although 4 litres of that must have gone the the steam nozelle? before i removed & cleaned the SHP)

PS where does everyone go for parts like "PA1039 MANOPOLA RUBINETTO VALVE KNOB"?

thanks again

Carlos


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Hmmm. Maybe the brew thermostat is broken and its getting too hot? An ammeter on the thermostat will tell soon enough, as the brew thermostat should be closed when cool and will show contact between the terminals, if I remember correctly.

I believe you should be opening the boiler too. If it is as stuck as you indicate, the gasket is probably shot. The descaling liquid can then seep past the gasket and sit there, not flushed out. That will probably affect the boiler face even more. From the old Gaggias I've opened, the worst have been the ones regularly descaled, with the boiler gasket surface all pitted and messed up.


----------

